# shooting right



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

this is a first for me I have a .223 that I sighted 1.5 inches high at 100 yards but at 200 yards its still shooting good up and down but its over 6 inches to the right. There was a bitof a wind but not that bad and its still grouping under 1 inch at 200. any ideas.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I also tried more than 1 type of ammo with the same results.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you using a solid rest or shooting off hand ?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Did u shoot at 25 & 50 yds??

Might be that your scope (or mount) is cocked a bit...If u r shooting to the left at 25 & 50--you have problems with the way the scope's mounted...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> Did u shoot at 25 & 50 yds??
> 
> Might be that your scope (or mount) is cocked a bit...If u r shooting to the left at 25 & 50--you have problems with the way the scope's mounted...


 I was thinking along the same lines as you, shooting it at 25 or even bore sight should pick it up.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

right, savage model 10 pred havent cleaned it for a bit now so im going to give that a try. 55gr berger and 55gr Vmax, 1 in 9 twist yep i double checked the torque and it was all good and its a bushnel elite 3200. I could see barrel problems messing with accuracy but Im still getting really good groups its just moving to the right.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Loose cross-hair!!


----------



## jdshooter (Dec 7, 2012)

Two things come to mind. First adjust your scope turrets all the way right, then left checking to see if the crosshairs are moving correctly. Second, try another scope off another rifle that is performing the way it should. This will eliminate the rifle and determine that the scope is the culprit. If after doing that and it still is not performing check the crown. I have found most factory rifles have terrible crowns and can be improved a great deal with a crown job. Cleaning the barrel after every 15 to 20 rounds with bore solvent and copper cleaner also helps. I hope this will help you get your shoot'in iron in the game...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

jdshooter said:


> Two things come to mind. First adjust your scope turrets all the way right, then left checking to see if the crosshairs are moving correctly. Second, try another scope off another rifle that is performing the way it should. This will eliminate the rifle and determine that the scope is the culprit. If after doing that and it still is not performing check the crown. I have found most factory rifles have terrible crowns and can be improved a great deal with a crown job. Cleaning the barrel after every 15 to 20 rounds with bore solvent and copper cleaner also helps. I hope this will help you get your shoot'in iron in the game...


I agree that a crown job and cleaning the barrel can help with accuracy however my gun is shooting very type groups they just keep getting farther and farther right. I will see when Im back on days off I will play around with it a bit and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Loose cross-hair!!


If it was a loose cross hair do you not feel that it would also be messing with my point of impact at 100 yards also.


----------



## Magari (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm surprised you found this issue when going from 100 to 200yards.

My best guess would be sight picture or trigger squeeze.

Double check your focus/parralax and make sure your scope is level.

You really need a scope level, the crosshairs can be deceiving.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

poe said:


> If it was a loose cross hair do you not feel that it would also be messing with my point of impact at 100 yards also.


 The only reason I mentioned it was years ago I was having trouble with being consistent on the shooting part and finally took it in to a gun shop, they found the bottom of the cross hair was broke off and a person had to really look in the glass to see it, they said it did happen but usually it was easily spotted, on mine they said it was unusual as the hair would come back in line and as a casual glance a person wouldn't see it.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

just to let you all I know it seems my gun is fixed I do still have some more testing to make sure but so far im good at 90 and 160. I pulled the scope off and remounted myself. When I went to go rezero at 100 yards it was hitting way left. I guess thats why I should have never broke my rule and let wholesale mount a scope for me. How I hate the service at wholesale sports.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So very true, glad your back on track, Cindy bought one of those laser sight in rigs that go in the barrel, followed instructions etc., HA !! missed a lot of yotes, finally shot one sitting down facing, aimed middle chest, hit it bellow the ear jeez, I should have known better, went back to the old pull the bolt sight in that is foolproof, one shot, 1 1/2 at 100 and its been good ever since, the laser is collecting dust.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I mount all my own.....EVERYBODY who has a scope mounted by somebody else should verify that it's set up perpendicular. It's pretty easy to be off a little. You usually won't notice it much from 100 to 200 but it will definitely show when you go longer.

I use a level on the gun and a proven vertical line to match the crosshairs to.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glad to hear you got it shooting better,i hate it when a gun isnt doing its part.

i always have the guys at Scheels mount my scopes(even if i dont buy it there)

never had an issue,most times it takes me less than 10 rds to get them zeroed in to 100 yds

most of the guys there have been there for many many years doing this,and they are all hunters themselves so i have always trusted them. not like some of the other stores i go into and they always seems to have new guys working in the gun sections


----------

